# Which Plow for F250



## axe124 (Feb 11, 2008)

I have a 2004 f250 CC/SB FX4 with 6.0 Diesel, and I'm wanting to put a plow on it. I have never done any plowing before, but a friend of mine is in the business and wants me to start helping him. He says to go with a Western plow because they are simple and easy to take on and off. He has a Chevy that came from the dealer with plow installed and all of the right components (ie; heady duty shocks, bigger alternator, etc)

My F250 is stock. I have been told that I also should look for something lighter because my truck is not equipt with the right components, but also to get something with good down force pressure. There are so many options out there it is crazy.

What all you running on your Super Duty's....Brand, size of blade, etc. I welcome all suggestions, and would love to see some F250 photo's.

Scott


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

You truck can handle any plow made, it doesn't need anything else. Sure its a heavy setup due to the Diesel and Crew Cab, but you have leaf's up front and the frame can handle the weight. If anything put on an add a leaf or timbrens but I doubt you'll need that. 

Plow choice is up to you, and dealer support is key. Are there a bunch of Western dealers nearby that can help in the middle of a storm if you break down? Best of luck.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Is it a long box or short. I personally would go with nothing less than an 8' blade. Your truck will hold the weight fine. Timbrens would be a good purchase but not needed. They only help with the sag and don't change the ride one bit. If you add a spring your ride comfort will be diminished a-lot. Dealer support is key. Buy what you wish but I personally would stay away from yellow :laughing:


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

western is the stuff you want for sure....but im surprised nobody said youll need the plow prep fan clutch or your truck will overheat...unless you have the plowprep package on your truck your going to need to get that from a ford dealer. not sure if theres an aftermarket one available or not. check your spring codes on your door sticker.. code X is what your looking for. those are rated for 6000lbs. doesnt meen you can put 6k of a plow up front. food for thought. western wide-out

http://www.westernplows.com/wideout.asp


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Dosent it need 8' to clear the wheel wells? But you can handle anything, you have leaf springs in front right? Just don't go bigger that 9'2"


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Just an FYI Fisher and Western have both been made by DD for years and share the same hydraulics. You can now add Blizzard to that list as well.


----------



## firedawg (Nov 4, 2009)

its all about the service! see who has the parts on hand, when i was looking i wanted a boss but the dealer didnt have an overhead of parts. trust me im not talking bad about them at all ! and that was same story with the snowdogg (three day wait on parts) Curtis and fisher dealers are just to far to even look, My western/myers dealer very good reputation and they are open as long as the snow is falling and had to use them once! i was in and out in 10mins! so i went with a western pro plus 8'6" and love it! it weights 821lbs (less mount) When lifted it only sqwats 3/4 of an inch. i hope this helps!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Go Boss V plow. Or Snoway if you want down pressure. Boss's down pressure design is not as good.


----------



## axe124 (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for all of the replies. Your info has helped out alot. I am leaning towards the Western, mostly because thier is a dealer about 20 mins from me. Actually going there today and look around.

Scott


----------



## axe124 (Feb 11, 2008)

Sorry, one additional note...I just found out that my front coil springs are rated at 5200 lbs. Is that a factor at all? Or do I need to add anything to beef it up?

Scott


----------



## PlatinumService (Jan 28, 2010)

its good that your western dealer is close you will be visiting them often


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Boss doesn't have downpressure...


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

plowguy43;1006431 said:


> Boss doesn't have downpressure...


 can some one bring me a beer?


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

Indy;1006467 said:


> can some one bring me a beer?


One for you  One for me


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll take 6...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

plowguy43;1006431 said:


> Boss doesn't have downpressure...


That's what I said. I'll have a beer too.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe I should've said "from the factory boss doesn't have down pressure" nothing a few wires won't fix


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

axe124;1006401 said:


> Sorry, one additional note...I just found out that my front coil springs are rated at 5200 lbs. Is that a factor at all? Or do I need to add anything to beef it up?
> 
> Hate to be the bearer of bad news but 2004 4x4 Super Duties ALL have leaf springs!
> 
> So verify your year of truck.


----------



## snowfighter75 (Mar 10, 2007)

My pick would be a Western pro plus or a mvp plus. Depends on if ya want a straight blade or v blade. Good luck and all the best!


----------



## axe124 (Feb 11, 2008)

TwiceStroked;1008035 said:


> axe124;1006401 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, one additional note...I just found out that my front coil springs are rated at 5200 lbs. Is that a factor at all? Or do I need to add anything to beef it up?
> ...


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

NP. Look @ your drivers door jam sticker under spr you'll probably see UB or VB.
You can replace your current front springs with the "X" code springs that came with the "plow pkg". Since X-code "take-offs" are a gamble/unknown for your truck you'd do better just buying from Ford probably around $250 for the pair and maybe $50 for 4 new U-bolts and 8 new nuts. You would then have in effect the same Front axle rating as I, 6000#.
part numbers I have for the springs are; 2cz3z 5310 af. Ford does like to change/update their part numbers but this will at least get "The Deer in the Headlights" look off the parts guys face.
Mike


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

*Woops! Springs will run $153. each side*


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

Put a 9' Western Pro Plus on that bad boy!


----------

